
Apple Unlocked iPhones for the Feds 70 Times Before - hammock
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/02/17/apple-unlocked-iphones-for-the-feds-70-times-before.html
======
readams
Unlocking the phone isn't the same as decrypting it. The article merely states
that Apple extracted unencrypted content from a locked phone. In this case,
the content is encrypted.

~~~
vlunkr
The article even acknowledges this, which makes the title essentially
clickbait.

------
mr_spothawk
Being compelled to unlock a phone is different than being compelled to create
software to unlock a phone.

~~~
venomsnake
And what about the situation in which FBI writes the custom OS and then force
Apple to sign the update?

~~~
jjtheblunt
Won't happen, and the Supreme Court will shut it down. Check Congressman Tim
Lieu's post on just this; it's really interesting.

~~~
tzs
Is this the post?

[https://lieu.house.gov/media-center/press-
releases/congressm...](https://lieu.house.gov/media-center/press-
releases/congressman-lieu-statement-apple-court-order)

It's Ted, not Tim, Lieu BTW.

------
bunkydoo
Yeah end to end encryption I believe wasn't introduced until iOS 7 - this
would mean that prior to that the device, while still locked - could be
vulnerable to potential exploits allowing someone to grab at least some data
that may be unencrypted from the phones storage

~~~
arprocter
I found this article about the changes from 7 to 8:

[http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2014/10/why-cant-
app...](http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2014/10/why-cant-apple-
decrypt-your-iphone.html)

------
matt_wulfeck
This has been posted multiple times. What they are asking Apple to do now is
fundamentally different. They are asking Apple to create a custom firmware and
push it to a phone that disables security protections that are there to
protect YOU!

You think anyone really cares what's on that terrorist's work phone? They can
already easily get call and text records from the ISP. Same with email records
etc. This is a move to get Apple to create a backdoor into their phones.

